
How to Block Windows 10 Creators Update - mindfrost82
https://www.tecklyfe.com/block-defer-windows-10-creators-update/
======
Neliquat
Remember when we used to come to tech forums to find the new updates, rather
than learn how to avoid them? It just occurred to me that I literally camped
out for some early OS updates. How things have changed.

~~~
msarchet
I mean up until recently the fervor over OSX updates was ridiculous. I
understand that people want to not be bothered by updates, but not updating is
the reason that we have so many security holes.

~~~
digi_owl
The problem is that there is very little way to opt out of new/changed
features.

People hold up on doing updates because they do not know what will break, and
they need the computer to work 24/7 these days to stay in contact not just
with work but also with family and friends.

~~~
msarchet
I can't think of the last time something I was doing was broken by a Windows
update.

~~~
digi_owl
Maybe not you or me personally, but MS has all too often pushed out updates
that blow up on various computers.

And it is not only the major updates.

I have a laptop here, built around AMD parts.

when AMD introduced their Crimson driver set, they also discontinued support
for the APU part of this laptop.

But still MS tries to be helpful and push out updated driver files, completely
ignorant of the issue.

Thus at random intervals i can expect my external monitor to stop working
until i go into the device manager and roll back the driver for the APU.

Edit: bah, scratch the part about "and me" up there. Thinking back i had to
grab some tool at one point and actually blacklist a patch from MS because it
would attempt to install, reboot, fail to come up a few times, then roll back,
reboot, come back up, and then try to install again a day or two later.

------
sleavey
As a Linux user, I've ignored all news of this update until I saw this
headline. Why might one want to block this particular update?

~~~
lightbyte
I've used it, and I'm not sure either. The author of this also doesn't seem to
know why:

> I’ve been using the Windows 10 Creators Update for a few months now through
> the Insider Preview program, and I haven’t had any major issues.

Sounds like this is just baseless W10 hate.

~~~
ballenf
I think it's the vestige of a time when people were in control of the software
running on their computer. Their interest in blocking the update is directly
proportional to the difficulty in doing so.

I think it's healthy to oppose certain mandates in principle even if the
particular mandate is good. If we lose the ability or knowledge to stop an
update, we have lost some freedom.

It's not too hard to imagine MS getting hacked and a truly malicious update
being pushed.

The hate you speak of is the hate for the principle of losing control, not
hate for MS itself.

------
dsrajapaksha
Why would anyone want to block the update? I updated mine without any hassle.
Took only about 10 minutes or less to finish installing. I had to reconfigure
my custom context menu and explorer shortcuts though.

~~~
devopsproject
> I updated mine without any hassle.

> I had to reconfigure my custom context menu and explorer shortcuts though

Maybe this is why

~~~
dsrajapaksha
Well, this is easy to do using WinAero[1] software and I didn't really think
of it as a "hassle".

[1]
[http://winaero.com/comment.php?comment.news.1836](http://winaero.com/comment.php?comment.news.1836)

~~~
devopsproject
I had to do zero work and didn't need to download any software when I didn't
update.

------
vyrotek
I'm happy with the update. I grabbed it the moment it was released and haven't
had any issues.

------
ocdtrekkie
I will say that the Creator's Update definitely still has some rough edges.
Users will be better off waiting a month or two to upgrade to it.

------
discreditable
> How To Block Windows 10 Creators Update on Professional or Enterprise

Just use WSUS you silly goose.

------
edude03
I formatted my device so I could get the update earlier. Why would anyone
using windows NOT want the update?

------
mkj
Surely "Creators Update" should have an apostrophe in it somewhere?

~~~
malza
It should really be called the "Creators' Update". My guess is either
Microsoft's marketing people don't like apostrophes or someone at Microsoft
doesn't want creators to get the idea that they have ownership of the update.

------
jankotek
> _Go to KB 3073930 and download Microsoft’s Wushowhide tool. (Click the link
> marked “Download the ‘Show or hide updates’ troubleshooter package now.”)
> Double-click on Wushowhide.diagcab to run it. Click the link marked
> Advanced. Uncheck the box marked “Apply repairs automatically.” Click Next.
> Wushowhide will run for a long time._

Windows is so user friendly ;-)

I migrated my windows app to Wine+Linux and never looked back.

~~~
code_duck
Yeah, I've never understood why ticking boxes in hidden subsections of myriad
mysterious configuration apps was generally regarded to be more user friendly
than changing a parameter in a text file.

~~~
fspeech
It is about feature discovery. One can poke around the GUI and see what is
possible or one can read the manual about options. I suppose the typical user
prefers to poke around. Of course for the power users changing a text file is
the way to go.

~~~
jasonkostempski
It really sucks when the option isn't in a GUI or a text file though, as is
the case here.

~~~
fspeech
Ah I see. There are two issues here: making a configuration option hidden or
accessible and making the change interface GUI or text based. I only commented
on the second aspect. Depending on one's point of view making a configuration
option hidden is either keeping users from shooting themselves in the foot or
denying users freedom to control their own machines the way they see fit.

~~~
code_duck
Sometimes configuration is spread across different GUI apps, or just poorly
organized within a single app. The equivalent is a problem with text
configuration, too of course.

What I think of is things like msconfig.exe, a fairly obscure program that
controls a lot of useful and diverse features for Windows, but I didn't even
know about it until I'd been a window user for years as for some reason it
wasn't included in the control panel until recently.

------
andoon
Why would you want to do this? Other than bugginess, but that's always there
with Windows 10. Is there anything new that's bad?

~~~
michaelbrooks
I think it's the addition of adverts in explorer, although from my
understanding, they are completely optional [1].

[1] [https://betanews.com/2017/04/10/disable-ads-
windows-10-creat...](https://betanews.com/2017/04/10/disable-ads-
windows-10-creators-update/)

~~~
andoon
There are advertisements everywhere in Windows 10 already: the start menu, the
lock screen, the notification centre. That's just another brick in the wall.

~~~
michaelbrooks
The only place I have seen them pop up so far is in the lock screen. Maybe
I've seen more, but just overlooked them.

The lock screen ads only show when you use the daily Bing images. You can
either set your own lock screen image, or click "I don't like this image" and
keep doing that every time an ad image shows.

~~~
criddell
You don't have start menu items for Get Office and Candy Crush?

Also, I believe some of the pre-installed bloatware have ads (Money, Food,
Weather, and maybe others).

